# Chattahoochee National Forest



## Claybuster (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm thinking of hunting the Chattahoochee Nat'l Forest this season, and I'm looking for info from others who have hunted it. Not looking for you to reveal your honey holes, just general info about the size and health of the deer herd, the hunting pressure, whether you had a good or bad experience, etc. Thanks.
-L-


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been thinking about takeing a hikers tent and some gear with my bow and spending a few days up there just don't know where would be best...


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, like Gatorb said, it's a huge area. Guess I just need to head up there and start exploring.


----------



## Jighead (Aug 22, 2009)

I have had good success on national forest, just have to do a lot of scouting to find the productive areas. My advice is scout, scout, and scout some more. Hopefully you will be glad you did opening morning.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I'll tell you where I'd go..I'd hit the new part of it where the old southern end of Blue ridge wma was..


----------



## irocz2u (Aug 23, 2009)

i  hunt  the  part  around suches  of route 42  down  canda creek road  no presser  there   but  some would  help


----------



## earl (Aug 23, 2009)

Get a good Nat .forest map first. You can also get sectional maps .Smaller areas ,more detail.  The rangers on the mountain WMAs are a great source of information.


----------



## Rugby1974 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Chattahoochee NF*

Is any location in the Chattahoochee National Forest ok/legal to hunt for deer with the proper licenses? I'm thinking anywhere north of Dahlonega and East/West of Suches? I don't see the GA DNR website referencing the rules, laws, seasons, etc...


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Oct 14, 2009)

On National Forest lands the general statewide hunting regulations, seasons, and limits apply with the exception of doe days.  This year there is only 3 days on the National forest.  I don't know if that applies to the entire CNF, but it does where I hunt.  There are some really good places to hunt if you put the work in.  A lot of times you will walk for miles scouting, find a great place and then realize that you are several miles from your vehicle.  I highly recommend taking a GPS and marking the coordinance of where you find sign.  When you get back to a pc, key in the coordinance on google earth and look for easier access points.  In the mountains look for saddles between ridges preferably near food sources.  The only thing is don't tread on others spots.  You could get into some nasty altercations with locals who have hunted these lands for generations and feel a sense of entitlement to it.  Good luck in your ventures.


----------



## earl (Oct 14, 2009)

National Forest folllows the same regs as the county it is located in .Check the regs for National Forest and they should concur.  You may very well run into Federal Park Rangers. I have met them a couple of times and as long as you are in compliance they are good guys and the ones I met were more than happy to turn you on to hogs.

As long as you don't act like an idiot ,you won't have problems with locals. Or any one else for that matter.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 14, 2009)

earl said:


> National Forest folllows the same regs as the county it is located in .Check the regs for National Forest and they should concur.  You may very well run into Federal Park Rangers. I have met them a couple of times and as long as you are in compliance they are good guys and the ones I met were more than happy to turn you on to hogs.
> 
> As long as you don't act like an idiot ,you won't have problems with locals. Or any one else for that matter.



Check page 60 in the hunting regs, they follow state seasons for the most part, but there are some differences.  You are not required to have a WMA license on National Forest lands outside WMAs.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Oct 16, 2009)

Either-sex days are different that statewide county dates as well. Be sure to check the federal lands section of the reg book.


----------



## Rugby1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## mrbrent (Nov 21, 2009)

Be careful. I got a ticket hunting up there. The ranger said I was on a WMA, I pulled out my National forest map that I had studied in great detail to insure that I was not in a WMA area. The ranger refused to admit he was wrong. The CNF maps SUCK I even took one to a ranger station, sat down with two rangers, and literally in many instances they could not both agree on what areas were what, but if a ranger thinks your wrong you get the fine.

It is very much as though they really do not want you to hunt in the national forest, just in the WMA's, so they make the mapping of the CNF very confusing. If you buy a map of the CNF, try figuring out the color coding. IT'S A JOKE!

Trust me, the rangers are not the good guys, they are simply government thugs after hunters as a source of income and they use vauge mapping and grey areas to get the tickets out as much as they can, and the fines are steep. My fine was $300.

Trust me, your government is steadily geting rid of the public hunting lands, and pushing all hunting to be on private property only, then after a few years of steadily lowering the number of hunters, they will eventually stamp it out for good.

It is your governments desire to control all food sources, and they know they will eventually have to eliminate the hunters to accomplish this. 

It will be very unlikely that future generations will know the feeling of a adventerous deer hunt.


----------



## xhunterx (Nov 22, 2009)

wow


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 22, 2009)

sounds like it may be a good idea to have a WMA stamp in your wallet when hunting the national forests, 19 bucks is a lot cheaper then 300 for sure.


----------



## cwatson (Nov 23, 2009)

Been hunting the nat forest for years and have had great sucess.gonna be camping all this week and am looking forward to it. Killed a doe up there early season, went back the next day my cousin killed a 200 lb bear. Very widespread land.. Love it. Be sure if your hunting anywhere near the app. trail to make sure your pretty far of of it. Just when you think your on land where no one has ever stepped foot you might see a family come galavanting by.But life goes on. I would highly recommend using the nat forest to your advantage. I dont see deer everytime i go, but when you do its usually a good one


----------



## earl (Nov 23, 2009)

mrbrent, unless you were hunting were Blue Ridge WMA just went back to NF the maps are clear enough to get you to were the SIGNS  clearly mark the NF boundaries.


----------



## buck down (Nov 24, 2009)

National Forest is part of many WMA's in North Georgia. Cohutta consists of both. If the National Forest land is located inside of a WMA, then the WMA regulations apply.


----------



## irocz2u (Nov 29, 2009)

land of  rout 42   in suchees


----------

